# Vitamin C



## Adler (Aug 27, 2012)

Vitamin C prevents from cardiovascular disease, Vitamin C fight against bacteria, viruses, and infection.
Guavas, bell pepper, fresh herbs, broccoli, kiwi fruit, papaya, orange, cauliflower, brussels sprouts and strawberries are great source of vitamin C...


----------



## Method (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with the fact, but I believe that green chilly is also the major source of Vitamin C perhaps.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 27, 2012)

Adler said:


> Vitamin C prevents from cardiovascular disease, Vitamin C fight against bacteria, viruses, and infection.
> Guavas, bell pepper, fresh herbs, broccoli, kiwi fruit, papaya, orange, cauliflower, brussels sprouts and strawberries are great source of vitamin C...



Agreed,,,VIT C is a super star vitamin,,,very beneficial.


----------



## kurt2r2 (Aug 28, 2012)

Vitamin C is one of the safest and most effective nutrients


----------



## mzack (Aug 30, 2012)

ALIN said:


> Agreed,,,VIT C is a super star vitamin,,,very beneficial.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Edgen1100 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well!!!According to me that vitmin C has own importance in our life.
Any how I think vitamin C is best element for skin care and protection
of tissues.According to me that vegetarian foods,milk and fresh fruits are 
so good for keep good fitness of the skin.


----------



## smith joe (Nov 12, 2012)

Adler said:


> Vitamin C prevents from cardiovascular disease, Vitamin C fight against bacteria, viruses, and infection.
> Guavas, bell pepper, fresh herbs, broccoli, kiwi fruit, papaya, orange, cauliflower, brussels sprouts and strawberries are great source of vitamin C...




It is also good for body's immune system and keep us healthy and fresh.It make the body strong enough to work.Fruits are the major source of it but it is also available in tablets.


----------



## catrice.ailget (Nov 14, 2012)

Vitamin C is a strong water-soluble antioxidant that functions both in and out of cell. Being a great source of electrons, ascorbic acid can share electrons with free radicals. Foods like spicy foods, junk foods, fatty foods and deeply fried foods are harmful to liver so avoid them.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 14, 2012)

I take 1 gram per day normally and then an extra gram post workout on days I train.


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Dec 7, 2012)

I Recently added 3000mgs daily and in 3 days time notice a improvement in energy and sense of well being. Def a staple of my daily supps from here out.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 11, 2012)

Vitamin C fight against bacteria, viruses, and infection, Guavas, bell pepper, fresh herbs, broccoli, kiwi fruit, papaya, orange, cauliflower, brussels sprouts and strawberries are great source of vitamin C...


----------



## Brett (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi all,There are many vitamins in a fruit and vegetable also and my suggestion is that eat fresh fruit and fresh vegetables.


----------



## peter101 (Jan 2, 2013)

As experts say vitamin C is most safest and effective nutrient It helps in prenatal health problems It decreases eye problems and very best for skin wrinkling The very best sources of vitamin C has been already given by Adler above.


----------



## Incognito1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I might look to up my dose of VitC. I take 1000mg each day a the moment. Do they make high concentrate tablets. Mine are 250 per tablet


----------



## sazo75 (Jan 3, 2013)

Incognito1 said:


> I might look to up my dose of VitC. I take 1000mg each day a the moment. Do they make high concentrate tablets. Mine are 250 per tablet



Yeah you should be able to find some pretty high dosed vitamin c pills pretty easly, I just get mine from Costco for fairly cheap and in bulk.


----------



## striffe (Jan 4, 2013)

Johnny Ringo said:


> I Recently added 3000mgs daily and in 3 days time notice a improvement in energy and sense of well being. Def a staple of my daily supps from here out.



Really? Thats impressive. So are you doing 3000mgs total? Or did you add 3000mgs to a vitamin C protocol you were already doing?


----------



## Marshall (Jan 4, 2013)

Some health guru's recommend up to 8g per day depending on your lifestyle.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 4, 2013)

Watch high dose vitamin c on the kidneys in supplement form .. I get the ester c 1000mg . Supposedly more easily assimilated with buffers. I mostly drink tropicana or similar orange j.

Bulk c power available also as well As chewables tabs so options are plentiful .


----------



## Neon (Jan 4, 2013)

Vitamin C is a great supp!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 12, 2013)

I take 3-4 gm daily of C.


----------



## Lowell (Feb 13, 2013)

Vitamin C is very important for our health and fitness.  
We should take its proper amount for the better body growth and for strong bones and teeth.
Dairy products and citrus fruits are the good sources of the vitamin C.You can take milk, yogurt, cheese, orange, grapefruit, lemon, apple, and guava for the vitamin C.


----------

